
Show HN: HN Comments Owl: highlight new comments and collapse old threads - insin
https://github.com/insin/hn-comments-owl#hn-comments-owl
======
smashthepants
This looks great. I wonder why it's not getting more attention. Thanks for
building it.

~~~
ac4tw
Agreed. Also thought the git did a good job of showcasing the plugin.

